# murphy bed platform floppy



## infectiousintegrity (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok Lumnberjocks…I need help I made a Murphy bed but I can't seem to get the frame to move fluidly. I have two corner brackets on each end and it's still.floppy…..i pick one corner up and the whole thing twists…I'm not putting hydraulics on it until I figure out whyit's doing this…aHhh

thanks ahead of time…
[email protected]


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think you'll need to be a lot more specific to have a chance at somebody here understanding the problem well enough to provide a solution.

It sounds like you have a hardware problem, but maybe you have a woodworking problem. You might try contacting the manufacturer of your hardware kit.


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

A few questions:
How much does it twist? Even high-end commercial murphy beds have some deflection if you raise it from one corner only. In fact, many manufacturers explicitly state that you should only raise or lower from the centerline.

Did you follow a set of plans? 
What size components are you using?
Are the corner brackets the only joinery?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you working with a bare frame or is there a wall panel attached?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a reason the frame is usually metal

https://www.murphybeds.com/ShopHardware


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

It reminds my of a technique that a furniture salesman showed my once. If you pick up a couch, chair or table by one corner and the closest leg follows suit, buy it. If it sags or bends keep looking. In your case it sounds like joinery techniques, material choices, or weight. The hydraulics should help considerably as they will act as an assist for the sagging corner. I agree that you should lift it up closely to the centerpoint.


----------

